
Building Miniature Dream Houses for the Homeless - prostoalex
http://america.aljazeera.com/multimedia/2015/4/building-miniature-dream-houses-for-the-homeless.html?utm_content=manual&utm_campaign=ajam&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=SocialFlow
======
mayormcmatt
Live about a quarter mile from here and see these small homes growing in
number and intricacy every few weeks. Though I'm just riding by on my bike it
feels like there's a community amongst the camps inhabitants. We'll see if the
police break up the place like they did in Albany and San Jose.

